# Tivo Roamio and Sling TV



## JayandTanyaD (Feb 29, 2016)

I have a regular tivo roamio, and I would like to dump our cable provider, but dont want to give up tivo as my dvr. I am looking into Sling TV. Can I have Sling Tv and use my roamio to record show on sling?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

JayandTanyaD said:


> I have a regular tivo roamio, and I would like to dump our cable provider, but dont want to give up tivo as my dvr. I am looking into Sling TV. Can I have Sling Tv and use my roamio to record show on sling?


Currently Sling TV can not be viewed on a TiVo at all (no app) and even if it could you would not be able to record anything.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

JayandTanyaD said:


> I have a regular tivo roamio, and I would like to dump our cable provider, but dont want to give up tivo as my dvr. I am looking into Sling TV. Can I have Sling Tv and use my roamio to record show on sling?


Nope.

However, you could use the Base Roamio with an antenna


----------



## JayandTanyaD (Feb 29, 2016)

Gotcha, thank you.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

PS Vue is like Sling TV except it has a kind of cloud DVR, so the last 30 days of virtually everything is available on demand. No Vue app for Tivo, but runs on Roku, Fire TV or Playstation.


----------

